# ILA - Island Pharmaceuticals



## System (8 March 2021)

Island Pharmaceuticals is a drug research and repurposing company, focused on developing preventative or therapeutic drugs for viral infections. The Company has a lead program in dengue that was initially developed by Island’s wholly owned subsidiary, Isla Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (a company incorporated in the United States, referred to as Isla US).

Isla US is currently advancing its lead drug candidate “Isla101” towards a Phase 2 clinical trial in dengue infected subjects. Isla101 also has the potential to be used to prevent or treat a number of viruses including dengue, Zika and chikungunya, and other diseases rife in tropical climates. It could potentially displace vaccines.

Assuming Isla101 is given approval by the FDA, and certain other criteria are met, Isla US will be eligible to obtain a “Priority Review Voucher” at the time of approval. This means that as well as getting approval to commercialize Isla101, the Priority Review Voucher (PRV) will permit Isla US to expedite the FDA approval process for a new drug or sell the PRV to a third party. A recent PRV issued to Australian company Medicines Development for Moxidectin, an FDA-approved treatment for onchocerciasis, has been subsequently purchased by Novo Nordisk.

It is anticipated that ILA will list on the ASX during April 2021.






						Island Pharmaceuticals
					

Island Pharmaceuticals is a drug research and repurposing company, focused on developing preventative or therapeutic drugs for viral infections.




					www.islandpharmaceuticals.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 March 2021)

*Listing date*13 April 2021 #*Company contact details*





						Island Pharmaceuticals
					

Island Pharmaceuticals is a drug research and repurposing company, focused on developing preventative or therapeutic drugs for viral infections.




					www.islandpharmaceuticals.com
				



Ph: +61 3 7036 7675*Principal Activities*Island Pharmaceuticals is a drug development and repurposing company focused on repurposing and clinical development solutions for viral diseases with no existing therapies.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.25*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*ILA*Capital to be Raised*$7,500,000*Expected offer close date*29 March 2021*Underwriter*Not Underwritten. PAC Partner Securities Pty Ltd (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 April 2021)

Raised the $7.5M and was oversubscribed... Listed yesterday & stayed well above issue price 25c all day

• _Mid-clinical stage drug development company, Island Pharmaceuticals lists under code ILA 
• Drug repurposing strategy enables rapid and efficient development of antiviral therapies  
• Initial focus on mosquito borne diseases with a Phase II lead program in Dengue fever_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (29 October 2022)

ILA announced that _both ISLA-101 active and placebo clinical material for the *upcoming PEACH clinical trial *have been manufactured and are undergoing required final analysis and stability studies.  _
_ 
Initial trial batches produced using historic methods yielded softgels with poor physical characteristics. As such Island determined that alternative shell formulations should be pursued. This involved revising the capsule composition such that it would deliver a superior quality product. Analytical results obtained from preliminary softgel batches prepared with the improved formulation were positive, giving Island confidence that the stability of the clinical batches will be successful. 
_
_The process of reviewing and implementing the improved formulation led to a minor extension to the manufacturing process timeframe. Importantly, at this stage, there is only expected to be a small impact on the overall trial schedule. The Investigational New Drug application submission is now expected to be filed in December 2022, with the trial opening in January 2023._


----------

